
Revolutionizing Kernel Development: Testing with Rump (2010) - luu
https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/revolutionizing_kernel_development_testing_with
======
anttiok
If I had a time machine, the first thing I'd do is s/rump/& kernel/ in all old
writings. The second thing I'd do is make a case for writing creat with an e.

~~~
simcop2387
do you mean, s/(?<=rump)/ & kernel/g? That'll tack " & kernel" on after every
"rump": [https://regex101.com/r/rZ7kA2/1](https://regex101.com/r/rZ7kA2/1)

~~~
firethief
Wow that's ugly. The original regex is a valid POSIX BRE; it also works in GNU
sed and FreeBSD sed with default options. But maybe your translation will be
useful to others who only grok PCRE.

~~~
simcop2387
The original version isn't actually valid POSIX BRE. It's a sed specific meta-
character that is specific to sed and won't work anywhere else [1]. It's not
part of POSIX BRE (which doesn't cover substations anyway). The zero width
positive look behind is common to many more languages than just sed for doing
that substitution. There is one version that will work in all of them,
s/rump/rump kernel/, but it repeats the first word

[1]
[http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/sedawk/appa_02.htm](http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/sedawk/appa_02.htm)

